# ? about RAI isolation



## sonnyjane

I just had an appointment with my endo today, who has set up a referral with a nuke med specialist to set up my RAI. For planning purposes, I need to know what to tell my employer regarding the isolation. How long do you have to be isolated? I know at least two days, but today my doctor said you're supposed to limit contact with people for about a week. Does this mean no work for a week?

What were your experiences? Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975

It is dependent on your dosage and your state's regulations. Higher dose = longer isolation period.

I had 100 mci, which is on the higher side. I could not be within three feet of people for more than three hours (total, per person) per day for the first three days. Following that, I could not be within three feet of a person for more than eight hours a day (again, per person, per day).

I opted to work from home during those ten days not because I work in close proximity with others, but because you had to take special precautions with regard to bathroom facilities (flush twice, if possible clean the toilet after using it, wash hands thoroughly). I also needed to use disposable utensils for the first three days. The radioactive material is transmitted (for lack of a better term) through bodily fluids.

I could have worked in the office, it was just easier if I didn't.

And, for what it's worth, my nuc med people treat animals the same as humans, so those isolation protocols were in place. However, I had no problem doing barn chores, cleaning litter boxes, feeding, etc. It was when the cats wanted to plop on my lap that it got tricky.


----------



## sonnyjane

joplin1975 said:


> And, for what it's worth, my nuc med people treat animals the same as humans, so those isolation protocols were in place. However, I had no problem doing barn chores, cleaning litter boxes, feeding, etc. It was when the cats wanted to plop on my lap that it got tricky.


Thanks, I was particularly interested in the animal thing. My cat is here with me, and of course the birds at work. I work with a woman that's nursing her 2-month old right now so I want to be really cautious, so if they say not to go to work, I won't go.


----------



## nodakmom

My dose was 50mci, I took the pill on a Wednesday afternoon. I went back to work the next monday, we had a pregnant lady in my office but her desk was on the other side of the office and she'd only have to pass by me briefly to go out to the restroom so I was told I should be fine by that Monday. I also have a cat, and keeping him away from me for the first 2 days was tricky at times. He hates plastic bags so I'd just shake a walmart bag when he'd come by and off he'd run lol. I made him stay at least 3 feet away from me, more than that was difficult without locking either him or I in a room. At night I did lock him out of the bedroom so he couldn't sleep with me.


----------



## sonnyjane

nodakmom said:


> I also have a cat, and keeping him away from me for the first 2 days was tricky at times. He hates plastic bags so I'd just shake a walmart bag when he'd come by and off he'd run lol. I made him stay at least 3 feet away from me, more than that was difficult without locking either him or I in a room. At night I did lock him out of the bedroom so he couldn't sleep with me.


Luckily I have a two-story condo and if I close my bedroom door, the cat pretty much just goes downstairs and lounges on the couch all day, so for his sake I'll probably just hide out in the bedroom most of the time. It will be sad not to be able to cuddle him though!!!!


----------



## interpret77

Whoa whoa whoa...the more I get into this the more I'm SOOOOO happy I found this forum! When the ENT found my nodule I was told "take a pill and done with radiation" now I am reading all about diets and isolation, etc. Are there any good articles on line where I can read up on what to expect? My TT revealed cancer but he said he didn't see any in my lymphodes...I follow up with the ENT on Monday then will be referred on to the endo and oncologist. Please enlighten me on this RAI!!!! I'm sure it's somewhere and everywhere within the threads, but it's just so much easier to ask!


----------



## joplin1975

Well...thyroid surgery isn't "clean." There are always residual cells. Therefore, if you have/has cancer and the tumor wasn't small and/or well-encapsulated, they usually follow it all up RAI...the radiation piece of it all kills the remaining cells.

I didn't do the LID. I was not instructed to and I admit I regret it and wish I had done it on my own. I was in various levels of isolation for a total of 10 days. It's not awful, but it is a pain in the neck.


----------



## Octavia

interpret77 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa...the more I get into this the more I'm SOOOOO happy I found this forum! When the ENT found my nodule I was told "take a pill and done with radiation" now I am reading all about diets and isolation, etc. Are there any good articles on line where I can read up on what to expect? My TT revealed cancer but he said he didn't see any in my lymphodes...I follow up with the ENT on Monday then will be referred on to the endo and oncologist. Please enlighten me on this RAI!!!! I'm sure it's somewhere and everywhere within the threads, but it's just so much easier to ask!


Here are some great articles about RAI...

RAI Treatment Articles/Info
http://www.hkcr.org/publ/Journal/vol8no3/full/127-135 Side.pdf

http://www.thyroid.org/patients/faqs/radioactive_iodine.html

http://www.thyca.org/ablation.htm

http://www.nucmed.com/nucmed/protocols/Thyroid_Cancer_Treatment_Guideline.rtf


----------

